# How can I look like a model?



## marie4u (Mar 8, 2014)

how can i look like a model?


----------



## annatomical (Apr 7, 2014)

Start by exercising regularly, drinking enough water, eating healthy food, and getting adequate rest.  Then start worrying about your makeup, shoes, and clothes.


----------



## glitzglam10 (Apr 10, 2014)

Take care of yourself and don't forget to eat - there is nothing attractive about an eating disorder.

Women are most beautiful when they are healthy, which means exercising regularly (even a brisk walk everyday will do the trick), eating healthy meals, and engaging in fulfilling, inspiring activities and things that make you happy. Follow your passions.

Read up and study on how to be more fashionable.

Revamp your makeup routine. Rock a cat eye in confidence. Keep your head up and maintain good posture.


----------



## Courtnee (Apr 10, 2014)

I want to look like a model too. I have pics but... :- I don't wear makeup, I want to be all natural, actually maybe a cruelty free Bob cream, only to touch up with face. Any tips, I go for walks when I can.


----------



## glitzglam10 (Apr 10, 2014)

Courtnee: For a natural-looking glow, I'd recommend BB cream which is less intense. Then I'd use a bronzer on cheekbones and nose.

For something special or a night out, repeat the same steps + line your inner eyes with white eyeliner for extra radiance and then use one layer of mascara on lashes.

And, as always, *confidence* is the ultimate key to a super model-esque vibe.


----------



## SofiaGambino (Apr 10, 2014)

Hey. I used to model when I was younger. I'm gonna be honest with you: Most models look kinda bad off camera. Their pictures are edited so they don't even recognize themselves. They don't look like you think. Just be you and be confident.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Courtnee (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks girls.


----------



## marie4u (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SofiaGambino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey. I used to model when I was younger. I'm gonna be honest with you: Most models look kinda bad off camera. Their pictures are edited so they don't even recognize themselves. They don't look like you think. Just be you and be confident.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i think you are right but upto some extent. its not 100% correct. you have to be photogenic for that.


----------



## Courtnee (Apr 11, 2014)

So true @@marie4u


----------



## feemia (Apr 11, 2014)

I know someone who does some runway work. She's tall and a size 0, so they like how she looks in the clothes. Up close I don't find her face attractive and she can't smile when she's working because her teeth are awful.


----------



## marie4u (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know someone who does some runway work. She's tall and a size 0, so they like how she looks in the clothes.
Up close I don't find her face attractive and she can't smile when she's working because her teeth are awful.
these are some exceptions. but most of the time it does not happens.


----------



## CajunKitty (Apr 28, 2014)

SofiaGambino said:


> Hey. I used to model when I was younger. I'm gonna be honest with you: Most models look kinda bad off camera. Their pictures are edited so they don't even recognize themselves. They don't look like you think. Just be you and be confident.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hey, me too.

I'd have to agree that exercise and keeping your body slim is the number 1 thing model agencies look for. When I first went to an agency they put me on a runway immediately and told me to walk the catwalk. The first comment the woman in charge said was, "Oo, Nice and skinny". So I guess that's also important. Be graceful too. You have to be able to take a sweater or jacket off gracefully if they ask you too.  Also have your eyebrows groomed professionally if you can and never overpluck. Brows frame the face and the agencies, back in the stone age, when I modeled liked a natural looking brow.

Almost everything else they can change with makeup and hairstyle.


----------



## HeleneAmen (Sep 4, 2014)

To look like a model you have to maintain yourself by doing proper exercising, balanced diet and by having a sleep of seven to eight hours. To be like model you have to be very fashionable and trendy towards your cloth, shoes and accessories. With your body you also have to maintain your skin, every time you have to live for yourself. You have to work on your smile, your walk and also your way of living.


----------

